
Final release of ASIHTTPRequest - basil
http://allseeing-i.com/[request_release];
======
chromejs10
Blarg! I literally just started using this library 12 hours ago for my
research work at my university. Now I feel I need to remove it ASAP since its
own creator doesn't use it and recommends using something else.

~~~
imothee
We've been using ASIHttpRequest for a few years now without issue. If the
code's in place already just launch! It's rock solid for what we use it for.

If you've yet to fully integrate it then it may be worth switching but none of
the one's linked seem as full featured and simple to use as ASIHttpRequest.

It's a sad day and hopefully someone else will take over the reigns.

